# It's Nymphin Time !!!



## 13ollox (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey guys ... one of my L2 H grandis nymph has not eaten its dinner which is a micro cricket ... its in one of them plastic party cups so the cric cant climb up to it ! as its around 1 in the morning and i cant be doing with fiddling about , i was just pondering if this is ok if it moults tonight as i personally dont see a problem if the cricket cannot get to it , but you the experts !

thanks

Neil


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2006)

I've never ever had an issue with crickets chewing on my mantis. The risk though is if the mantis falls during the molt. So to be safe just take the cricket out.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 5, 2006)

i lost my african mantis that way the cricket killed it during the shed when i saw it the cricket was eating its dead body


----------



## pYm (Apr 15, 2006)

I lost a Chinese in the same way. I came home expecting a molted mantis and found her dinner eating her. Sad loss...she was the last of her hatch, and my last ootheca of that season. i thought i had overlooked something, so its relieving to hear that this sometimes happens...


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 15, 2006)

me to i thought i was the only person that happened to but guess not


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Apr 15, 2006)

couldnt flies also distract them mid-shed too?


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2006)

> couldnt flies also distract them mid-shed too?


Nothing really distracts them but a large enough fly could fly into a molting mantis and knock it to the ground.


----------



## Jwonni (Apr 20, 2006)

have any of you seen a cricket kill a mantis or just seen them eating the dead body?


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 20, 2006)

i saw it eating the body


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jul 29, 2006)

ive heard black crickets are really aggressive


----------



## 13ollox (Jul 29, 2006)

they are , they always bite my tweasers and things i stick in front of there mouth . they even took down a locust . as soon as they realised it was there .. they swarmed it ! never tried to bite me though !


----------

